# Joy day 120 or so? :) Due end of Jan - first of Feb Pics!



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

This is Many Tracks Geneva Joy. She's due anywhere from 1-26 to 2-3. Cheryle bred her to OMF Nux Moschata.  Can't wait to see these babies! Cross your fingers for girls, girls, girls!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like she will have multiples!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm hoping for at least 2 does. PLEASE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's to 2 does :kidred: :kidred: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup looks at least like twins


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well congrats on number two doe due. And the second with nice teats. Gosh that felt weird, I could get fired for that. LOL


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup... you sure could! HAHAHA!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Joy Had the babies!*

Joy had her babies on 1/26. Twins They were TINY. It took me quite a while to get the small one warmed up and I had to bottle feed her to get her to eat. I gave her molasses and egg and she finally started eating.  She seems to be doing well now. Oh, and I thoughtttttttttttt I had 2 does. Both looked like does. Well, this morning I am out adding bedding and letting moms out to stretch a bit, and I happen to pick up the larger one and yuppppp--testicles. I am about betting they were premie and those testicles just had not dropped yet. They have now! So, a boy and a girl, and of course, the 'sniff' test told me I was getting a boy!!!!! She smelled semi bucky. I was thinking that I had disproven the theory by getting 2 does. Welllllll apparently I was wrong. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Thats a bummer you thought you had your 2 girls but didn't! :- ( I bet they are adorable though... can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats..... :greengrin: :thumbup: 

give the little ones a Bo-Se shot .... also give them nutra drench ..... it will help them alot... :hug: :wink:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats- glad you got your girl! 
yonderhill on this forum owns Nux now and would probably be excited to see his kiddos if you post pics!


----------

